# All About Us



## AllAboutUs (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,
We are new here. We are in a live aboard community at Constitution Marina in Boston, Ma. Question: I cannot find any info on making a companionway cover for the interior of a sailboat. I wanted to make one to help with heat escape during the wintertime. Any ideas? Thank you, Ed & Sherry


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

For an interior cover it would seem that you would want velcro around the edge of the companionway frame, and then make an insulated fabric "blanket" with velcro edges to cover the opening. A foam board might provide better R-value, but would still need something around the edges to close air gaps. Curtains might also work, but would take up a lot of room hanging down into the cabin space. That might be a good thing for reducing the volume of the cabin needing to be heated, but it could also get claustrophobic.


----------



## pnw2022 (3 mo ago)

Similar thread with same question and some good (budget oriented) answers - Insulation of the companion way door, suggestions?

Some kind of insulation board would also work. You would want to do something like epoxy (or just paint) the edges, and you could cut into some sections and use velcro between the sections and also to put it into place? Meanwhile an old military surplus wool blanket would probably work quite well to get started and figure it out something better from there?


----------



## AllAboutUs (3 mo ago)

paulk said:


> For an interior cover it would seem that you would want velcro around the edge of the companionway frame, and then make an insulated fabric "blanket" with velcro edges to cover the opening. A foam board might provide better R-value, but would still need something around the edges to close air gaps. Curtains might also work, but would take up a lot of room hanging down into the cabin space. That might be a good thing for reducing the volume of the cabin needing to be heated, but it could also get claustrophobic.


Thank you for responding to this. We have been using a wool blanket with clamps. It is getting old and hangs down into the space. It would be nice having it look tidy and have more of a finished look.


----------



## vbiz59 (3 mo ago)

I had never thought of doing this, but I'm not living aboard, YET...
Depending on the actual shape of the companionway opening, I think a lightweight yet rigid material could be made to fit tightly in place with no fasteners. Thinking a piece of 1/4" plywood. The wool blanket idea bonded to said material would assist in being the seal that would help it wedge in place. It should be relatively easy to stow and would not sag.


----------



## AllAboutUs (3 mo ago)

vbiz59 said:


> I had never thought of doing this, but I'm not living aboard, YET...
> Depending on the actual shape of the companionway opening, I think a lightweight yet rigid material could be made to fit tightly in place with no fasteners. Thinking a piece of 1/4" plywood. The wool blanket idea bonded to said material would assist in being the seal that would help it wedge in place. It should be relatively easy to stow and would not sag.


Thank you for your reply. We were hoping to have something that would fold up and tuck away small. But we will keep this in mind as we move forward.


----------



## AllAboutUs (3 mo ago)

pnw2022 said:


> Similar thread with same question and some good (budget oriented) answers - Insulation of the companion way door, suggestions?
> 
> Some kind of insulation board would also work. You would want to do something like epoxy (or just paint) the edges, and you could cut into some sections and use velcro between the sections and also to put it into place? Meanwhile an old military surplus wool blanket would probably work quite well to get started and figure it out something better from there?


I love the old military wool blanket surplus store idea. We have been using a yoga wool blanket..we just found some lux fabric pvc quilted Faux leather foam backed fabric from amazon that we could order. We could add twist fasteners to the companionway and the fabric. I think we might try this...


----------



## AllAboutUs (3 mo ago)

pnw2022 said:


> Similar thread with same question and some good (budget oriented) answers - Insulation of the companion way door, suggestions?
> 
> Some kind of insulation board would also work. You would want to do something like epoxy (or just paint) the edges, and you could cut into some sections and use velcro between the sections and also to put it into place? Meanwhile an old military surplus wool blanket would probably work quite well to get started and figure it out something better from there?


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry for double post. I made my Starboard companionway boards into a door with large aluminum hinges with keyholes for screws. Add 2" of foam inside or out and you'll have great insulation that is never in your way. As a liveaboard I'll bet companionway boards get old really fast.


----------

